# Help with removing pistol grip on ar-15



## mikelogg (Sep 20, 2012)

Got a new Houge pistol grip for my Wyndhams SRC. The bolt inside the grip looks round. Is this an allen bolt or is a special tool needed? Also is their any springs that are going to fly out if I can get this grip off?


----------



## devil-dog (Sep 20, 2012)

if memory serves me - it's just a flat head bolt with a washer. should come right out and you just reuse the bolt with your new houge grip.


----------



## biggieb (Sep 20, 2012)

No spring, typically a lock washer though.  Several different screw heads are available to hold the grip in place; I've seen an allen screw head, a philips screw head, a flat head, etc.  Chances are, it's an allen screw.


----------



## ASH556 (Sep 20, 2012)

^^^^Wrong!

Yes, there is a spring that could potentially fly out when you remove the grip as well as a brass detent.  It is on the right hand (ejection port) side of the gun, and it's what holds your selector in place.

Mil-spec is a slotted screw (flat head).  However, some manufacturers do use various allen key screws.  That sounds like what you may have.  Check it out with a flashlight.  Also, there should be a lock washer between the screw head and the grip.







This is not my page, but gives a pretty good description of how to do what you want:

http://sailorcurt.com/2009/02/ar-15-build-part-7.html/


----------



## pcrouch (Sep 20, 2012)

Josh nailed it...flathead and watch out for that spring and detent on the right side


----------



## guntrader33 (Sep 20, 2012)

Josh Vibert that guy should be thankful you said that bout the detente cause if that little joker hits the floor it is gone most of the time


----------



## mikelogg (Sep 21, 2012)

Yep, got it done. Just like Josh's photo. And the Wyndham's grip has a 3/16th allen head screw. Thanks.


----------



## mikelogg (Sep 21, 2012)

I am new to the AR world so I am learning as I go. I did figure out that the spring adds tension to the safe/fire selector.


----------



## Doe Master (Sep 23, 2012)

Josh Vibert said:


> ^^^^Wrong!
> 
> Yes, there is a spring that could potentially fly out when you remove the grip as well as a brass detent.  It is on the right hand (ejection port) side of the gun, and it's what holds your selector in place.
> 
> ...



I have some with the slotted head bolt and somewith the allen head BUT you can use a flat head screwdriver that fits tight in the head if you don't have a long allen wrench to fit. Prefferably an allen wrench but the other will do in a pinch.


----------



## Doe Master (Sep 23, 2012)

mikelogg said:


> I am new to the AR world so I am learning as I go. I did figure out that the spring adds tension to the safe/fire selector.



Let youtube be your friend when it comes to working on them. Brownells and midway usa both along with others have how to videos that are great helps.


----------

